# T6 Token



## Flow69 (6. August 2009)

Hoi Leute...




Hab grad auf meiner Bank gesehen das ich noch t6 token hab wo kann ich die eintauschen...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (6. August 2009)

in hdz3 direkt nachm eingang


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (6. August 2009)

vor hyjal


----------



## Jogl3r (6. August 2009)

Lauf in die Höhle in Tanaris rein und trotte einfach den Weg nach unten entlang. Sobald du nun in der Höhlenaula bist, lauf nach rechts und halt dich so. Wenn du einen Baum siehst, läufst du richtig. Grp erstellen, Raid drausmachen und rein in die Inze. Sobald drinnen, einfach vor das mittlere Portal gehen und den Blutelfen ansprechen.


MfG Jogl3r


----------



## Ocian (6. August 2009)

hab mal aufgeräumt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Jogl3r schrieb:


> Lauf in die Höhle in Tanaris rein und trotte einfach den Weg nach unten entlang. Sobald du nun in der Höhlenaula bist, lauf nach rechts und halt dich so. Wenn du einen Baum siehst, läufst du richtig. Grp erstellen, Raid drausmachen und rein in die Inze. Sobald drinnen, einfach vor das mittlere Portal gehen und den Blutelfen ansprechen.
> 
> 
> MfG Jogl3r



Musste grad ein wenig schmunzeln *g* 
Cry's Gedankengang: Der hat doch das Token.. der müsste doch wissen wo es das gibt, also wo das her ist und auch ggf wo man das eintauschen kann.. nein halt. Das wollte er ja wissen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sorry schon spät :-) 

Naja, gut beschrieben und exakt da is der gute Mann, (war doch einer oder?) und du kannst es eintauschen. ^^


----------



## Droyale (7. August 2009)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne tauscht der händler nur die tokens von BT und MH um, für die t6 SW tokens musst du nach quel'danas


----------



## Crystania (7. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne tauscht der händler nur die tokens von BT und MH um, für die t6 SW tokens musst du nach quel'danas



Hast Recht. Theremis auf dem Schiff, auf der Insel tauscht Schuhe, Armschiene und Gürtel.


----------

